# Christmas gifts



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

So then, who got what for Christmas (detailing wise) let's see your hauls :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

No detailing gear... i have so much i took 4 huge boxes of gear into work for the folk to help themselves too...:lol:

No shaving gear either so i cannot even say facial detailing...:lol:


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

I got this, it's not a da but it's the thought that counts! I will give it s go nonetheless


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> I got this, it's not a da but it's the thought that counts! I will give it s go nonetheless


Did they keep the receipt? :lol:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

No gifts for me this year let alone detailing gear especially as I'm at work. However I did treat myself to this before I went to work....


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nothing detailing related but I got this torque wrench for when I will take off my wheels next spring to detail them, so yes in my eyes it's detailing related technically speaking.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Got these from the wife for Christmas although i got them early and some new addidas trainers couple of jumpers from the mother in law and usual lynx sets to open today 

No detailing gear got my eye on something from mitchellandking boxing day sale tho


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

She's a keeper!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Paul7189*... wow... top trump that man...:lol:

Is that a new compounding product by nivea in the background...


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

danwel said:


> No gifts for me this year let alone detailing gear especially as I'm at work. However I did treat myself to this before I went to work....


I take it its not the sponge and towel on the drive but the CBR...

Very Nice....:thumb:

I have been told multiple times i need to sell some before buying more....:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Nothing detailing related but I got this torque wrench for when I will take off my wheels next spring to detail them, so yes in my eyes it's detailing related technically speaking.
> 
> View attachment 44714


Purchased two new torque wrenches for the bikes and cars small mainly for the motorbikes during a vat free machine mart flyer.... just got another sent yesterday for vat free in january...

As for the wheels they are stunners...:thumb:

Hope you get a good price on them.... As for me still plenty of detailing gear mind .. so looking for a leather belstaff tourmaster jacket when on sale...:lol:


----------



## paul.jarratt (Aug 27, 2015)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Nothing detailing related but I got this torque wrench for when I will take off my wheels next spring to detail them, so yes in my eyes it's detailing related technically speaking.
> 
> View attachment 44714


Got one also


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

james_death said:


> I take it its not the sponge and towel on the drive but the CBR...
> 
> Very Nice....:thumb:
> 
> I have been told multiple times i need to sell some before buying more....:lol:


There was a heap of grease on it and needed tardis and as the son he and cloth had seen better days they were for the bin lol.

It was too good not to buy as its been well looked after and a great price. Probably not exactly what I wanted but an ideal first bike either way.

Only minor detail is I lack a license lol but I'm working on it. Done cbt and got theory test when I get back


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Got a slim detailing stool as I am getting old, only thing is my drive is on a bit of a slope, so I may be off down into the road as it has wheels on it.
Also some wheel woolies and An Auto Finesse Puck with a couple of pads.

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

james_death said:


> *Paul7189*... wow... top trump that man...:lol:
> 
> Is that a new compounding product by nivea in the background...


It must be. Some sort of body conditioner. Similar to the AG stuff I believe.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Da-21 from autobrite for me


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

Had a few things from Santa. I must be getting old or very sad but I was chuffed with the Hozelock pump sprayer.



Oh and a couple of non-detailing presents.


Merry Christmas everyone, enjoy the day.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Dodo's Future Armour for me!!

Gonz.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

DrH said:


> Got a slim detailing stool as I am getting old, only thing is my drive is on a bit of a slope, so I may be off down into the road as it has wheels on it.
> Also some wheel woolies and An Auto Finesse Puck with a couple of pads.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all


Wonder if you can replace a when with one with a brake???


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

danwel said:


> There was a heap of grease on it and needed tardis and as the son he and cloth had seen better days they were for the bin lol.
> 
> It was too good not to buy as its been well looked after and a great price. Probably not exactly what I wanted but an ideal first bike either way.
> 
> Only minor detail is I lack a license lol but I'm working on it. Done cbt and got theory test when I get back


Give you incentive to pass... great choice of bike a true icon great for new and experienced riders a true do it all bike, barring off road mind.

Good prices are a big draw nearly purchased a couple more over the last couple of months,,,, was hard to resist...:wall: but when your faced with keeping outside as you have a garage and an extension filled i need to stop... that old chestnut of you can only ride one at a time...:lol: except there are seven days in a week....:lol:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Im back in the game
A year now since I sold most of my gear, wife must have seen how sad I've been and bought me a new ep801


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

james_death said:


> Give you incentive to pass... great choice of bike a true icon great for new and experienced riders a true do it all bike, barring off road mind.
> 
> Good prices are a big draw nearly purchased a couple more over the last couple of months,,,, was hard to resist...:wall: but when your faced with keeping outside as you have a garage and an extension filled i need to stop... that old chestnut of you can only ride one at a time...:lol: except there are seven days in a week....:lol:


To be honest I'd been toying for years to get my bike license and with my divorce so decided sod it lets do it now. I was a my brothers garage and the bike had been there a while as it was over priced and his business partner wanted it gone so I literally paid what it stood them at and they also knew the history of the bike so it kind of sealed the deal to me. Plus it comes with a lifetime warranty lol


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Fire blade? 

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

deegan1979 said:


> Im back in the game
> A year now since I sold most of my gear, wife must have seen how sad I've been and bought me a new ep801


Welcome back, she sounds like a keeper. Lol

Gonz.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Megs 205
Megs polish dispensor
Gtechniq mitt
Hex pad
Buffing towel and £145 cash so i can buy what i want.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

great gonzo said:


> fire blade?
> 
> Gonz.


cbr 600


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Still looks like a beast. 

My claim to fame was going under an R6 on my GSR400, the bloke couldn't believe it. Knee down and everything. Lol. 

Gonz.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

what reg is it t-2001 at a guess always fancied one of them


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

No detailing gear this year, trainers t shirts, oh and a drill


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

From the family also


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I just got a bit of cash toward a new fishing rod I'm after, and the standard toiletries and beer lol


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

chrisc said:


> what reg is it t-2001 at a guess always fancied one of them


Yes mate T reg. Apparently an ideal starter bike as its kind of a cross between and all out sports bike and tourer so best of both worlds.


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

Blackfire wet ice kit. Assortment of polishing cloths. Wheel woolies, megs 205. Obsession blizzard, snow foam lance, obsession phantom had that early tho. I think the wife did really well.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

No detailing gear this Christmas - really am awash with stuff right now so no need to add to the heap. 

Did get a new watch, a wooden watch box, some accessories for my bicycle, a DVD, some cufflinks, a new pair of headphones and a corkscrew.

Still want to see what people got in the WaxPack Christmas hamper.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Fireball, Chemical Guys, Swissvax, Mitchell and King, California Scents.

Some lovely Mitchell and King waxes to try out along with my favourite Best of Show.


----------



## NateQ (May 3, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Blueberry said:


> Fireball, Chemical Guys, Swissvax, Mitchell and King, California Scents.
> 
> Some lovely Mitchell and King waxes to try out along with my favourite Best of Show.


Saw this over on your Instagram, epic! Best of show is top of my list of waxes to try.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Scrim-1- said:


> Saw this over on your Instagram, epic! Best of show is top of my list of waxes to try.


I love it. Has great beading too. Such a joy to use. I may have my sample pot to get rid of shortly.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

How many of these detailing bits did you lot genuinely not expect?

I got an auto finesse kit bag


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I knew I was getting all of mine


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> Fireball, Chemical Guys, Swissvax, Mitchell and King, California Scents.
> 
> Some lovely Mitchell and King waxes to try out along with my favourite Best of Show.


Aww woop woop Kerry xx


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

james_death said:


> Purchased two new torque wrenches for the bikes and cars small mainly for the motorbikes during a vat free machine mart flyer.... just got another sent yesterday for vat free in january...
> 
> As for the wheels they are stunners...:thumb:
> 
> Hope you get a good price on them.... As for me still plenty of detailing gear mind .. so looking for a leather belstaff tourmaster jacket when on sale...:lol:


They were going for £25 at screw fix :thumb: very well built and strong.


----------



## R1ynb (Mar 29, 2011)

I got spoiled from my girlfriend this will keep me going plus not in my picture which I got last week af originals desire wax plus secret Santa desire wax , af clay , odx 30ml glamour


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

R1ynb said:


> I got spoiled from my girlfriend this will keep me going plus not in my picture which I got last week af originals desire wax plus secret Santa desire wax , af clay , odx 30ml glamour


Your girlfriends awesome.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Dodo bag for the rotary to live in.



Gonz.


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

james_death said:


> Purchased two new torque wrenches for the bikes and cars small mainly for the motorbikes during a vat free machine mart flyer.... just got another sent yesterday for vat free in january...
> 
> As for the wheels they are stunners...:thumb:
> 
> Hope you get a good price on them.... As for me still plenty of detailing gear mind .. so looking for a leather belstaff tourmaster jacket when on sale...:lol:


Just got the same flyer, will pop along, been thinking about what I NEED to buy


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

R1ynb said:


> I got spoiled from my girlfriend this will keep me going plus not in my picture which I got last week af originals desire wax plus secret Santa desire wax , af clay , odx 30ml glamour


Very Nice.
I have been treating myself the past two weeks with numerous SF bottles. But this is awesome!
Will look nice lined up on a shelf


----------



## R1ynb (Mar 29, 2011)

*G*

I've aloud more of products in the shed I'll need to get a full pic of all my products


----------



## the-selkie (May 10, 2014)

The girl done good.


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

This is what my wonderful other half bought for me.
She also bought me some new high quality Microfibre towels as well that I didn't get in the photo.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Where'd the samples come from? 

Nice selections on here people!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

You did well.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

the-selkie said:


> The girl done good.


Not bad for a lama more intelligent than I thought. :lol:


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

Samples were from the Christmas Hamper from Sample-This


----------



## the-selkie (May 10, 2014)

Hufty said:


> Not bad for a lama more intelligent than I thought.


The lama is only the bit on the side dude...


----------



## V40TC (May 5, 2011)

I was lucky to get two new lances for my Kranzle
new standard lance
and new under body lance which is superb for under the arches etc.
along with some PH neutral Snow foam from Valetpro which is far superior to the previous type I was using.


----------



## v1nn1e (Sep 23, 2014)

Got a Snow Foam lance from my son, from i6 Automotive off eBay, works well and gives a nice adjustable fan. This was accompanied by some Power Maxed Jet Wash'n'Wax from the wife (amongst other things) so just had to get out today and put them together to see how they performed - awesome!


----------



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

Do you guys leave out wishlists for your WAGs? 
The wife got me a bottle of some shampoo/wax combo I've never seen before but it's the thought that counts eh...


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

I sort of wrote a wish list. I print screened my shopping cart from clean your car. We have a joint account so I might as well of bought it for myself but by getting her to buy it she is actually willing me to use it instead of telling me to stop spending so much time on the car


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

I casually left a list on the kitchen table but highlighted the things that i really wanted lol


----------

